# Lateral patella compression syndrome



## codedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Would 719.46  be the right dx for patella compession syndrome ?


----------



## type120perminute (May 27, 2015)

*Icd 9 cm code for lateral patellar compression syndrome*

ICD 9-CM code 719.46 is simply pain in the knee.  
I would use 717.89 for other internal derangement of the knee.  

I hope this helps!


----------

